# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الأربعاء .. الاخبار والأعمدة

## Ehab M. Ali

*د. معتصم جعفر:
رئيس الجمهورية وجه بعدم اطلاق سراح لاعبي المنتخب لفرقهم
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الوزير سوار:
رئيس الجمهورية مهتم ببطولة المحليين وسيشهد حفل الافتتاح
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب الوطني يعود للبلاد ظهر أمس وسيغادر الي لوساكا لأداء مباراتين اعداديتين أمام نظيره الزامبي في الخامس والعشرين والسابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*د. جمال الوالي للقاهرة في الايام القادمة لمتابعة تجهيزات الفريق
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فريق الكرة بالمريخ يواصل برنامجه الاعدادي ويؤدي الفريق مرانين صباح ومساء اليوم بمشاركة كل اللاعبين 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حسن جزيرة والحارس يس ينضمان لمعسكر المريخ بمدينة 6 اكتوبر بعد قرار الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بسحبهما من المنتخب خلال المرحلة القادمة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المريخ يستهل أولي تجاربه الاعدادية يوم الاثنين المقبل بمواجهة فريق الاعلاميين (درجة ثانية)
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البدري:
 غياب الدوليين عن مراحل الاعداد سيؤثر سلبا علي مسيرة الفريق في الموسم الجديد، فانا أحتاجهم لخلق مزيد من الانسجام في التحضيرات بجانب الجوانب التكتيكية والفنية والمشاركة في المباريات الاعدادية والتي لن نحقق الفائدة الفنية منها في غياب النجوم الدوليين خصوصا في ظل ابتعاد عدد كبير من العناصر عن اجواء المباريات وعدم جاهزيتهم الفنية مثل كلتشي وساكواها خاصة واذا وضعنا ايضا في الاعتبار ابتعاد الحضري عن فورمة المباريات الاعدادية والرسمية بعد قرار توقيفه الاخير من المحكمة الرياضية بسويسرا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المحكمة الرياضية الدولية الفيدرالية بسويسرا ترفض الطعن المقدم من الحارس عصام الحضري بخصوص الغرامة المالية التي فرضتها عليه .. وتؤكد بان الحضري ملزم بدفع الغرامة بجانب نادي سيون السويسري
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*وفد الكاف بقيادة المستر وتوك ولتر قود مسئول الاستادات وامن الملاعب بالفيفا وعمرو فهمي مسئول المسابقات بالكاف والمستر سليمان حبوبة مسئول الاعلام الاول بالكاف يقف علي استاد المريخ ويبدي الرضا التام والارتياح بعد معاينتهم للملعب وابدي الوفد بعض الملاحظات البسيطة حول بعض المرافق الداخلية.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*د. عبدالله البشير:
للأمانة والتاريخ فقد تمكن صلاح وجمال الوالي من خلق طفرة كبيرة في ناديي القمة في حالة فريدة تحدث لأول مرة في ادارات الاندية السودانية والتي ادخلت الصراع على الكفاءات الفنية من المدربين والمحترفين والتي تحدث في مختلف دول العالم المتقدم كروياً ونشهد لهما لما بذلوه من مجهودات مقدرة نقلت الفريقين لتحقيق نجاحات معقولة كانت بمثابة الطفرة للرياضة السودانية خاصة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المصريون .. من دقنو وأفتلو 
إنتهت بطولة دول حوض النيل التي إستضافتها مصر مؤخرا .. وكما هو متوقع فقد تمكن المنتخب المصري من الفوز بلقب البطولة الأول التي جاءت بعد فكرة وإبتكار وتنظيم مصري خالص .. وكان المنتخب المصري وكما توقع الإتحاد المصري منظم البطولة هو أكثر المنتخبات فائدة من تنظيم هذه البطولة .. فقد إستطاع المنتخب المصري من إستعادة بعض من بريقه الذي بدأ يفقده مؤخرا خلال هذه البطولة ويتمكن في إستعادة ثقة الجماهير في منتخبها بعد تحقيقها للقب إفريقي آخر 
لو فكر الإتحاد المصري في إستدعاء خمسة منتخبات إفريقية ولنفترض انها نفس المنتخبات التي شاركت في بطولة حوض النيل لأداء مباريات إعدادية أمام منتخب مصر فسوف يكون الأمر مكلفا للغاية وبما أن الحاجة هي أم الإختراع فقد إخترع المصريون بطولة حوض النيل هذه والتي سوف تمكن من حضور هذه المنتخبات طائعة مختارة ودون الحاجة الى دفع كامل التكاليف .. وفعلا نجحت الفكرة أيما نجاح ووفر الإتحاد المصري على نفسه مبلغ المائتي ألف دولار التي كان يمكن أن يدفعها لإستقدام هذه المنتخبات في مناسبة غير هذه البطولة وحصل على الفائدة الفنية والمعنوية الكاملة من هذه البطولة .. و .. وببلاش كمان ..!! 
فنيا إستطاع المنتخب المصري ان يحصل على إحتكاك جيد جدا في إطار إستعداداته لمباراته ضد جنوب إفريقيا في مارس المقبل ولاحظنا كيف ان المنتخب المصري قد أدى عددا كبيرا جدا من المباريات خلال هذه البطولة بعد أن وضع نفسه في المجموعة التي تضم أربعة منتخبات حيث أدى المنتخب المصري عدد خمس مباريات تقريبا بما فيها المباراة النهائية أمس امام المنتخب اليوغندي أقوى منتخبات البطولة والذي لعب لمرتين أمام منتخب مصر 
ساهمت البطولة أيضا في إعداد وتجريب عدد من اللاعبين المنضمين حديثا للمنتخب المصري .. وقد تمكن المدرب حسن شحاتة من خلال هذه البطولة ان يخلق بعض التجانس بين قدامى لاعبيه في المنتخب وبين القادمين الجدد الذين تم ضمهم مؤخرا .. وكعادته فقد نجح شحاتة في إعادة إكتشاف أكثر من لاعب سوف يكونون خير عون له في الفترة القادمة .. هذا بالإضافة الى فوائد أخرى سوف نستعرض بعضا منها هنا . 
ماديا فقد نجحت الدولة المنظمة في الحصول على عدة فوائد كان أهمها الفوز بالجائزة المالية المقدمة للبطل وهي مبلغ مائتي ألف دولار قدمها على الأرجح الإتحاد المصري منظم البطولة ونالها المنتخب المصري صاحب أول ألقاب البطولة .. فصار الأمر أشبه بالمقولة الشهيرة ( من دقنو وأفتلو ) والتي يقصد بها الحصول على أكبر فائدة ممكنة من نفس الموارد المتاحة .. كما أن الدولة المنظمة لم تكلف نفسها كثيرا في الصرف على هذه الإستضافة حيث تواترت بعض الأخبار ان عددا من المنتخبات قد شكت من سوء الإقامة الفندقية .. أضف الى ذلك التقشف الكبير الذي تعاملت به مصر مع حفلي الإفتتاح والختام حيث تجاهلت اللجنة المنظمة التعامل بأية لغة سوى العربية خلال إحتفالات ختام البطولة ونسيت أن اللغة العربية مفهومة فقط لدولتي مصر والسودان من مجموع دول البطولة فكان بقية الحضور ( طرش في زفة ) ..!! وقد قوبل هذا الأمر بإستهجان من الجمهور المصري . 
على الصعيد السياسي فقد نجحت مصر نوعا ما في تنفيذ الأهداف السياسية التي من أجلها تم تصميم هذه البطولة وهو التقرب من دول حوض النيل وتحسين العلائق السياسية معها عن طريق كرة القدم وبلا شك فقد تمكنت مصر من الإستحواذ على إنتباه دول حوض النيل في الأسابيع الأخيرة وبلا شك سوف تتبع هذه الخطوة خطوات أخرى في القريب العاجل .. ومن الفوائد السياسية الأخرى والمكاسب التي حصلت عليها مصر من خلال هذه البطولة هو إمتصاص ردود الأفعال التي أعقبت حادثة تفجير كنيسة الإسكندرية فأصبحت ملاعب البطولة ساحة للهتاف وجمع صف الشعب المصري لتخطي هذه المحنة .. وربما نسيان بعض من آلامها . 
قف : 
عفارم عليكم 

قوون

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الليله طعميه بالفول المصري

 
• المحكمه 
• المحكمه السويسريه 
• (رمت الطعميه )
• قالت 
• واستغفر الله من قالوا وقلنا 
• قالت نادي سيون الفرنسي يدفع الغرامه 
• ايسكوتي 
• اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييسكووووووووووووو  ووووووتي 
• ميش الحضري طلع براءه 
• زغردي يا ام الحضري 
• واركب الحنطور ( تربت تربت ) 
• واتحنطر 
• وحبيبي الحضري بتاعي 
• موش حايجيلوا من المحكمه ساعي 
• وتربت تربت 
• ايسكوتي ايسكوتي 
• ميش الحضري هايلعب مع المريخ من اول كوره !
• كوره مين ؟ من اول الموسم 
• ياطنط 
• اسألك سؤال 
• نادي سيون ميش عندو الحق في الاستئناف ؟ 
• والله ما اعرفشي يا بنتي 
• طب افرضي عندو الحق , مين الهايستأنف لهم 
• ايسكوتي , ميش خالد عزالدين موجود ؟ 
• آه موجود 
• خليهو يستأنف لهم , ولو خسر الاستئناف لا سمح الله ( اولي ) لخوك قسم خالد يستأنف هوه المره دي 
• ايسكوتي 
• ميش الحضري احتفل اول امبارح بعيد ميلادو ؟ 
• صاااااااح
• آلولي الحفله ميش كانت لعيد الميلاد 
• امال كانت ليش يا ختي !
• كانت لانو سي الحضري عرف بالحكم بتاع المحكمه قبل صدورو 
• ومين قالك الكلام ده يا روحيه !
• عمي عبدو بتاع الطعميه 
• وعمك عبدو جاب الطعميه من فين ؟ اقصد جاب الكلام من فين ؟ 
• بصي , عمي عبدو آلي جمال الوالي لو ماضمنش تسجيل الحضري ميه الميه وزي الفل ماكانش سجلو 
• والله عفارم عليك ياعم عبدو يا بتاع الطعميه انت 
• ايسكوتي 
• فيه ايه تاني !
• ميش سادومبا ماجاش ؟ 
• مجاش ازاي !
• وقافل التلفون 
• ده دي !
• (والارد ) قالوا واخد الجواز وطالع في السجره 
• آل ايه ميش حايجيب الجواز الا الست ام سادومبا تديه دولار 
• ودي هاتجيب الدولار منين يا حسره وابنها يلعب تبرع مجانا 
• والله والارد طلع اشطر 
• بس اشطر من مين !معرفشي 
• وتربت تربت 
• واتحنطر 
• اها
• رسائل مريخيه كتييييييييييييره تستحق النشر 
• احمد يحي من مريخاب امبده قال 
• سمعت تحت تحت قالوا سادومبا جاي بالسمبك 
• صاحب الرقم 0912147094 قال 
• حلمان الوالي اتفق مع السديس (امام الحرم ) يجي امام لمسجد المريخ اعاره 
• صاحب الرقم السري قال 
• الصفوه تلزم خوه ****** والخوه تعني القوه 
• بالشفتنه المرجوه ****** الظلم نحو الهوه
• كاسات نجيب من بره ****** زعامه بره وجوه 
• عكسيه بالاطراف ****** الكل يجيب من جوه 
• يلا يا شباب 
• دايرين ملحن للابيات الحلوه دي 
• ايسكوتي ايسكوتي 
• سادومبا لسه ماجاش !
• جات الحزينه تفرح 
• اخبار سعيده كتيره 
• نحمدك يا الله 
• عودة احمد محمد احمد الرائع للزعيم 
• الزعيم نورت يا فرده 
• وبراءة الحضري 
• ايسكوتي ميش الحضري طلع براءه !
• فضلت جيه السديس بس 
• المهم 
• الجو شتاء 
• بااااااااااااااااااااااارد
• رايكم شنو في طعميه 
• كباااااااااااااره 
• شمارها في السلك
• وبهارها مايديك الدرب 
• وبالفول المصري 
• سادومبا تحت تحت قالوا كايس الاستفتاء وتقرير المصير 
• خلوهوا يقرر مصيرو ياناس 
• اها يا ابو السا 
• ايد واحده ولا ايدين اتنين ؟ 
• الايد الواحده ما بتصفق 
• والايدين الاتنين مع ناسك ديل ما بقبضن 
• اديك فكره 
• خت ايدينك وراء ضهرك وقرر مصيرك 
• اجري 
• خلوهوا يجري ياناس 
• وكان جري علينا 
• جد لينا 
• الشاف شهر سته كورتنا 
• كلتشي لي ساكواها 
• ساكواها بستلم 
• وبلف 
• وواحد واتنين
• وبلعب لي سادومبا 
• وسادومبا بمشي 
• وهو والقون 
• هو والقون 
• بطلع ليهو المعز (المعز من طلع لي راجي ما تاب لي اسي من الطلوع ده )
• وبفوت من المعز 
• و............
• تموها براكم
• فيلكس لسه متألق !
• ايسكوتي 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والحضري براءه 
والي لقاء
بابكر فيلكس
اقصد سلك

الجماهير

*

----------


## Gold star

*يسلمو يا وهبة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*خضع نجم زعيم البلد كلتشي لجلسات علاج طبيعي  ولذلك غاب عن تمرين امس وظل تحت رقابة الجهاز الطبي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المريخ يختتم اعداده بمواجة الوحدة السعودي .الذي يؤدي معسكر ه الاعدادي بالشقيقة مصر
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مجهود أكثر من رائع بـــــــــــــارك الله فيك الأخ أيهاب .

*

----------


## Gold star

*الله الله

انت ما تقول لي عمود سلك نزل


التوقيع:
الصفوه تلزم خوه ****** والخوه تعني القوه 
• بالشفتنه المرجوه ****** الظلم نحو الهوه
• كاسات نجيب من بره ****** زعامه بره وجوه 
• عكسيه بالاطراف ****** الكل يجيب من جوه 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تقسيمة ملتهبة للزعيم وتألق لافت ل 6 نجوم :

تم تقسيم اللاعبين لمجموعتين الاحمر بقيادة فيص العجب والاصفر بقيادة سعيد السعودي مثل الفريق الاحمر حضري، ابراهيم ،العجب ،الدافي ،نجم الدين ،مقدم ،محمد ،عبد الرحيم ،ومثل الفريق الاصفر يس، طارق ،حمد باسكال ،ياسر، سعيد، ساكواها، عاصم، وليد .
وادي الاعبون التقسيمة بروح معنوية عالية وكأنما يلعبون في مباراة افريقية انتهت التقسيمة 2/0 للأحمر سجلهما نجم الدين ،وابراهيم . تألق كل من باسكال ،وحمد ،وسعيد، ومن الاصفر الحضري ،وابراهيم ،ونجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم الحبيب وهبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع ايهاب على الابداعات
عمود سلك الليله منقول على الفضائية المصرية وبس
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*من  المنتظر ان يغادر الى مدينة بورتسودان ظهر اليوم وفد الكاف بقيادة سليمان  حبوبة والمسئول الامني بالفيفا ولترفاك الى مدينة مدني وذلك للاطمئنان على  جاهزية الاستضافة لبطولة الأمم الافريقية للاعبين المحليين.
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك  الله فيكم
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

** رفضت المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية الاستئناف الذي قدمه نادي سيون والحضري سعياً الى رفع العقوبة الموقعة على الطرفين بواسطة محكمه التحكيم الرياضية وألزمت المحكمة النادي واللاعب بدفع الغرامة لنادي الاهلى المصري متضامنين
    * القرار ملزم للطرفين وهنا ستظهر حوبة العقد الموقع بين سيون والحضري والذي ينص على ان يدفع اللاعب مائه الف دولار من مبلغ الغرامة على ان يتكفل النادي السويسري بسداد الباقي
    * وإقدام نادي سيون على استئناف الحكم اصالة عن نفسه ونيابة عن الحضري يؤكد ان الغرامة موقعه علي الطرفين وليس على الحضري وحده وقد ورد ذلك بوضوح فى قرار محكمة التحكيم
    * وبعد صدور قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية نقول للمشغولين بأمر عقوبة الحضري انتهت السالفة التي كنتم تشغلون انفسكم بها لأن نادي سيون أصبح ملزماً بدفع نصيبه من الغرامة كاملاً بينما لن يدفع الحضري سوى مائة الف دولار حسب عقده مع النادي السويسري وتم الاتفاق على خصمها من مقدم عقده مع المريخ
    * ولأن الغالي ثمنه فيه فسيسر المريخ ان يسدد المبلغ المذكور بالانابه عن حارس افريقيا الاول حتي ولو لم يخصمه منه، لأن الحضري لم يتشدد فى مطالبه المادية مع المريخ وتعامل معه بطريقة راقية
    * عليه نوجه من ظلوا يتسائلون عن الجهة التي ستدفع غرامة الحضري للإطلاع على حكم المحكمة الفيدرالية ليعرفوا ان سيون طرف اصيل فى القضية وانه ملزم بدفع الغرامة بالتضامن مع الحضري وان محامي النادي هوالذي قدم الاستئناف
    * علماً ان مسئولى سيون كانو يعلمون جيداً ان اقدامهم على التعاقد مع الحضري من دون موافقة الاهلى ستكون له عواقب
    * والحديث نفسه ينطبق على الحضري لذا اتفق الطرفين على كيفية سداد الغرامة حال اقرارها وضمنا كيفية السداد فى العقد الموقع بين الطرفين
    * ومبلغ الغرامه يغطي الاضرار التي تعرض لها الاهلي جراء اقدام حارسه على انتهاك عقده بدون سبب رياضي عادل
    * ويساوي تقريباً المبلغ الذي كان سيون سيدفعه للأهلى حال رغبته فى شراء اللاعب بصفة انتقال سلسة
    * وكما هو معلوم ان قيمة الغرامة هي 796 الف دولار سيتحمل الحضري مائه الف دولار منه
    * وليس هناك اي مادة فى  لائحه الانتقالات الدوليه تمنح الأهلي المصري الحق فى المطالبه بايقاف اللاعب الى حين التكفل بسداد الغرامة كما صرح المستشار القانوني للنادي الاهلي
    * وليس هناك اي مادة فى اللائحة المذكورة تمكن الفيفا من ايقاف اللاعب الذي انتهك عقده مع ناديه اكثر من اربعة اشهر الا فى حالة الانتهاك الصارخ للعقد وحينها ترفع العقوبة الى سته اشهر
    * وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فان الحضري لاعب يكسب عيشه  ويعول اسرته من كرة القدم وليس هناك اي قانون فى الأرض يجوز منعه من العمل اكثر من الفترة المذكورة فى اللائحة الدولية
    * وقد احتاطت محكمه التحكيم الرياضية لاحتمال تلكوء سيون والحضري فى دفع الغرامه وفرضت عليهما ما يمكن تسميته (ضريبة تأخير) بما نسبته 5% من قيمه الغرامة عن كل شهر تأخر فى سداد الغرامة
    * وللعقوبة شق اخر يتعلق بحرمان نادي سيون من  قيد اي لاعب جديد لفترتي الإنتقالات بسبب تحريضه للحضري على فسخ عقده مع الاهلي
    * يحوي قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية رداً شافياً على مستشار النادي الاهلى الذي زعم ان الحضري ملزم بدفع الغرامة منفرداً لأن نادي سيون (إختفى عن الوجود ) بعد ان اشترته شركة اسبورت وغيرت اسمه
    * وعلى دربه سار الاعلامي المصري محمد شبانة الذي زعم ان سيون غر اسمه كي يتهرب من دفع الغرامة للاهلي، مدعياً ان النادي السويسري فعل ذلك كي لا يستطيع الفيفا الاستدلال اليه والزامه بدفع نصيبه من غرامة الحضري
    * امس استدلت  المحكمة الفيدرالية على نادي سيون ورفضت طعنه بعد ان استدل هو عليها وسيصبح ملزماً بدفع نصيبه من الغرامة ونتفيذ الشق الآخر من القرار بحرمانه من التعاقدات الجديدة لفترتي انتقال متعاقبتين
    * اما الحضري فلن يتوقف عن اللعب ولا ثانية واحدة بعد انتهاء فترة الايقاف منتصف فبراير المقبل كما ذكرنا سابقاً وعلى المتضرر اللجوء الى القضاء
    * وسيكون في مقدور النادي الأهلي رفع دعوى قضائية ضده ونادي سيون سعياً الى تحصي مبلغ الغرامة، وإذا كسبها سيكون بمقدوره الحجز على سيارة الحضري وشقته ومزرعته فى كفر البطيخ لكنه لن يستطيع حرمانه من اللعب للمريخ
    * انتهت السالفة شوفو غيرها

أرقص يا حضري

    * التساؤل عن  هوية الجهة التي ستدفع الغرامة غير مبرر اصلاً
    * قرار محكمة التحكيم واضح وقد اشار الى الزام سيون والحضري بدفعها
    * وتفكف العقد الموقع بين سيون والحضري بتوضيح نصيب كل طرف من الغرامة
    * دعكم من الحضري واخطرونا بهوية الجهة التي ستسدد للهلال ما دفعه للاعبه الهارب سادومبا
    * استنفذوا كل الاعذار
    * مرة الطيران ومرة الحجز ومرة ضياع الجواز ومرة تعطل المكنة
    * امس قرأنا اخباراً اضافية تتحدث عن نية الهلال تقديم شكوى ضد سادومبا إلى الفيفا
    *  مش كان من الأول احسن ؟
    * تابعنا تحضيرات المريخ عن كثب فى القاهرة ولم نلحظ وجود اي حساسيات بين عادل ابوجريشة والبدري
    * وظل الانسجام سيد الموفق بين الطرفين
    * كل الأمور تسير بسلاسة تامة ولا يوجد اي منغصات
    * جدول التدريبات معلن للاعبين منذ وصولهم الى مدينة 6 اكتوبر
    * والترتيبات الادارية متفق عليها قبل وصول البعثة الى القاهرة
    * فجعنا بنبأ وفاة عاشق المريخ عاطف عبد الوهاب الذي ودع الفانية مبكياً على شبابه
    * كان عاشقاً للأحمر ولا يفارق استاد المريخ وناديه إلا للنوم
    * ظل يتفانى فى خدمه ضيوف  النادي ويوزع لهم المرطبات والشاي والقهوة فى المقصورة بمنتهى التواضع
    * جمعتنا به صداقة طويلة وتأخينا فى الله و المريخ لذا فاضت الدموع من المآقي عندما بلغنا نبأ رحيله المؤلم
    * سنظل نذكر عاطف بالخير دوماً ونبتهل للمولى عز وجل ان ينزله منزل صدق عند مليك مقتدر
    * إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون
    * ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
    *  
    * ليسمح لى الزميل عبد المجيد عبد الرازق فى أن اختلف معه فيما سطره حول رفض اطلاق سراح دوليي القمة لأنديتهم
    * هذه الخطوة ستفيد المنتخب ولن تضره مطلقاً حال إقرارها
    * لكن الإصرار على الزج باللاعبين فى اتون مباريات ودية من دون إخضاعهم لإعداد كافي فى بداية الموسم سيلحق بالمنتخب أضرارا فادحة وسيجعل نجومه عرضة للإصابات
    * ومع ذلك نحترم رؤية مازدا وسندعمه مهما فعل ونتمنى لصقور الجديان كل الخير
    * آخر خبر حتي فى معدات بوما برضو وصيف
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المنتخب الوطني يعود للبلاد ظهر أمس وسيغادر الي لوساكا لأداء مباراتين اعداديتين أمام نظيره الزامبي في الخامس والعشرين والسابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحب بيك وان شاء ما تخذلنا قدام مازمبي اقصد زامبيا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

د. جمال الوالي للقاهرة في الايام القادمة لمتابعة تجهيزات الفريق



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
توصل بالسلامة يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المريخ يستهل أولي تجاربه الاعدادية يوم الاثنين المقبل بمواجهة فريق الاعلاميين (درجة ثانية)



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لحقنا الزينين في اللعب مع درجة تانية ، بالتوفيق
بس الفرق انها البداية فقط مش زيهم كل المباريات مع درجة تانية ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

د. معتصم جعفر:
رئيس الجمهورية وجه بعدم اطلاق سراح لاعبي المنتخب لفرقهم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شنو يا سعادتك ياخي ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

الوزير سوار:
رئيس الجمهورية مهتم ببطولة المحليين وسيشهد حفل الافتتاح



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تشرف يا زعيم بس ان شاء الله السودان ما لاعب ، لانهم حيقومو ليك الضغط :fgf1:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

البدري:
 غياب الدوليين عن مراحل الاعداد سيؤثر سلبا علي مسيرة الفريق في الموسم الجديد، فانا أحتاجهم لخلق مزيد من الانسجام في التحضيرات بجانب الجوانب التكتيكية والفنية والمشاركة في المباريات الاعدادية والتي لن نحقق الفائدة الفنية منها في غياب النجوم الدوليين خصوصا في ظل ابتعاد عدد كبير من العناصر عن اجواء المباريات وعدم جاهزيتهم الفنية مثل كلتشي وساكواها خاصة واذا وضعنا ايضا في الاعتبار ابتعاد الحضري عن فورمة المباريات الاعدادية والرسمية بعد قرار توقيفه الاخير من المحكمة الرياضية بسويسرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يكضب الشينة ، دي تعليمات رئيس الجمهورية مافي زول بقدر اقول حاجة يا بدري
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

وفد الكاف بقيادة المستر وتوك ولتر قود مسئول الاستادات وامن الملاعب بالفيفا وعمرو فهمي مسئول المسابقات بالكاف والمستر سليمان حبوبة مسئول الاعلام الاول بالكاف يقف علي استاد المريخ ويبدي الرضا التام والارتياح بعد معاينتهم للملعب وابدي الوفد بعض الملاحظات البسيطة حول بعض المرافق الداخلية.




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سمحة المقدرة 
امممم قالو شنو في استاد الهلال
اممممم ولا ما قدرو يخشو من الاساس عشان ريحة ال........... هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المحكمة الرياضية الدولية الفيدرالية بسويسرا ترفض الطعن المقدم من الحارس عصام الحضري بخصوص الغرامة المالية التي فرضتها عليه .. وتؤكد بان الحضري ملزم بدفع الغرامة بجانب نادي سيون السويسري



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا جديد في الخبر ، ولا متوقع من الاساس يكون في جديد !
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

د. عبدالله البشير:
للأمانة والتاريخ فقد تمكن صلاح وجمال الوالي من خلق طفرة كبيرة في ناديي القمة في حالة فريدة تحدث لأول مرة في ادارات الاندية السودانية والتي ادخلت الصراع على الكفاءات الفنية من المدربين والمحترفين والتي تحدث في مختلف دول العالم المتقدم كروياً ونشهد لهما لما بذلوه من مجهودات مقدرة نقلت الفريقين لتحقيق نجاحات معقولة كانت بمثابة الطفرة للرياضة السودانية خاصة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اممممم طيب مساند الكاردينال لييييييييييييييه ؟!
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

حسن جزيرة والحارس يس ينضمان لمعسكر المريخ بمدينة 6 اكتوبر بعد قرار الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بسحبهما من المنتخب خلال المرحلة القادمة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عقبال بقية عقد الفريق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

المريخ يختتم اعداده بمواجة الوحدة السعودي .الذي يؤدي معسكر ه الاعدادي بالشقيقة مصر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلام رائع وفي السلك .. ربنا يوفقهم ويسدد خطاهم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

خضع نجم زعيم البلد كلتشي لجلسات علاج طبيعي  ولذلك غاب عن تمرين امس وظل تحت رقابة الجهاز الطبي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلام في محلو .. شد حيلك قبل ما تلقي روحك في الكنبة
تخريمة : الكنبة دي قعد فيها العجب تتذكر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الليله طعميه بالفول المصري

 
• المحكمه 
• المحكمه السويسريه 
• (رمت الطعميه )
• قالت 
• واستغفر الله من قالوا وقلنا 
• قالت نادي سيون الفرنسي يدفع الغرامه 
• ايسكوتي 
• اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييسكووووووووووووو  ووووووتي 
• ميش الحضري طلع براءه 
• زغردي يا ام الحضري 
• واركب الحنطور ( تربت تربت ) 
• واتحنطر 
• وحبيبي الحضري بتاعي 
• موش حايجيلوا من المحكمه ساعي 
• وتربت تربت 
• ايسكوتي ايسكوتي 
• ميش الحضري هايلعب مع المريخ من اول كوره !
• كوره مين ؟ من اول الموسم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا ما انت كريم ياااااااااا رب
هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

الله الله

انت ما تقول لي عمود سلك نزل


التوقيع:
الصفوه تلزم خوه ****** والخوه تعني القوه 
• بالشفتنه المرجوه ****** الظلم نحو الهوه
• كاسات نجيب من بره ****** زعامه بره وجوه 
• عكسيه بالاطراف ****** الكل يجيب من جوه 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تررم تررم تررم ترم ترم تراااااااااااااااااااام
دا اللحن 
هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تقسيمة ملتهبة للزعيم وتألق لافت ل 6 نجوم :

تم تقسيم اللاعبين لمجموعتين الاحمر بقيادة فيص العجب والاصفر بقيادة سعيد السعودي مثل الفريق الاحمر حضري، ابراهيم ،العجب ،الدافي ،نجم الدين ،مقدم ،محمد ،عبد الرحيم ،ومثل الفريق الاصفر يس، طارق ،حمد باسكال ،ياسر، سعيد، ساكواها، عاصم، وليد .
وادي الاعبون التقسيمة بروح معنوية عالية وكأنما يلعبون في مباراة افريقية انتهت التقسيمة 2/0 للأحمر سجلهما نجم الدين ،وابراهيم . تألق كل من باسكال ،وحمد ،وسعيد، ومن الاصفر الحضري ،وابراهيم ،ونجم الدين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تخريمة : حارس الاحمر الحضري دايرين يجيبو قوون كيفن الا يسجلوهو في رمضان !
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

من  المنتظر ان يغادر الى مدينة بورتسودان ظهر اليوم وفد الكاف بقيادة سليمان  حبوبة والمسئول الامني بالفيفا ولترفاك الى مدينة مدني وذلك للاطمئنان على  جاهزية الاستضافة لبطولة الأمم الافريقية للاعبين المحليين.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يسهل ليهم وقشة ما تعتر ليهم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستيفن وورغو
					

* رفضت المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية الاستئناف الذي قدمه نادي سيون والحضري سعياً الى رفع العقوبة الموقعة على الطرفين بواسطة محكمه التحكيم الرياضية وألزمت المحكمة النادي واللاعب بدفع الغرامة لنادي الاهلى المصري متضامنين
    * القرار ملزم للطرفين وهنا ستظهر حوبة العقد الموقع بين سيون والحضري والذي ينص على ان يدفع اللاعب مائه الف دولار من مبلغ الغرامة على ان يتكفل النادي السويسري بسداد الباقي
    * وإقدام نادي سيون على استئناف الحكم اصالة عن نفسه ونيابة عن الحضري يؤكد ان الغرامة موقعه علي الطرفين وليس على الحضري وحده وقد ورد ذلك بوضوح فى قرار محكمة التحكيم
    * وبعد صدور قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية نقول للمشغولين بأمر عقوبة الحضري انتهت السالفة التي كنتم تشغلون انفسكم بها لأن نادي سيون أصبح ملزماً بدفع نصيبه من الغرامة كاملاً بينما لن يدفع الحضري سوى مائة الف دولار حسب عقده مع النادي السويسري وتم الاتفاق على خصمها من مقدم عقده مع المريخ
    * ولأن الغالي ثمنه فيه فسيسر المريخ ان يسدد المبلغ المذكور بالانابه عن حارس افريقيا الاول حتي ولو لم يخصمه منه، لأن الحضري لم يتشدد فى مطالبه المادية مع المريخ وتعامل معه بطريقة راقية
    * عليه نوجه من ظلوا يتسائلون عن الجهة التي ستدفع غرامة الحضري للإطلاع على حكم المحكمة الفيدرالية ليعرفوا ان سيون طرف اصيل فى القضية وانه ملزم بدفع الغرامة بالتضامن مع الحضري وان محامي النادي هوالذي قدم الاستئناف
    * علماً ان مسئولى سيون كانو يعلمون جيداً ان اقدامهم على التعاقد مع الحضري من دون موافقة الاهلى ستكون له عواقب
    * والحديث نفسه ينطبق على الحضري لذا اتفق الطرفين على كيفية سداد الغرامة حال اقرارها وضمنا كيفية السداد فى العقد الموقع بين الطرفين
    * ومبلغ الغرامه يغطي الاضرار التي تعرض لها الاهلي جراء اقدام حارسه على انتهاك عقده بدون سبب رياضي عادل
    * ويساوي تقريباً المبلغ الذي كان سيون سيدفعه للأهلى حال رغبته فى شراء اللاعب بصفة انتقال سلسة
    * وكما هو معلوم ان قيمة الغرامة هي 796 الف دولار سيتحمل الحضري مائه الف دولار منه
    * وليس هناك اي مادة فى  لائحه الانتقالات الدوليه تمنح الأهلي المصري الحق فى المطالبه بايقاف اللاعب الى حين التكفل بسداد الغرامة كما صرح المستشار القانوني للنادي الاهلي
    * وليس هناك اي مادة فى اللائحة المذكورة تمكن الفيفا من ايقاف اللاعب الذي انتهك عقده مع ناديه اكثر من اربعة اشهر الا فى حالة الانتهاك الصارخ للعقد وحينها ترفع العقوبة الى سته اشهر
    * وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فان الحضري لاعب يكسب عيشه  ويعول اسرته من كرة القدم وليس هناك اي قانون فى الأرض يجوز منعه من العمل اكثر من الفترة المذكورة فى اللائحة الدولية
    * وقد احتاطت محكمه التحكيم الرياضية لاحتمال تلكوء سيون والحضري فى دفع الغرامه وفرضت عليهما ما يمكن تسميته (ضريبة تأخير) بما نسبته 5% من قيمه الغرامة عن كل شهر تأخر فى سداد الغرامة
    * وللعقوبة شق اخر يتعلق بحرمان نادي سيون من  قيد اي لاعب جديد لفترتي الإنتقالات بسبب تحريضه للحضري على فسخ عقده مع الاهلي
    * يحوي قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية رداً شافياً على مستشار النادي الاهلى الذي زعم ان الحضري ملزم بدفع الغرامة منفرداً لأن نادي سيون (إختفى عن الوجود ) بعد ان اشترته شركة اسبورت وغيرت اسمه
    * وعلى دربه سار الاعلامي المصري محمد شبانة الذي زعم ان سيون غر اسمه كي يتهرب من دفع الغرامة للاهلي، مدعياً ان النادي السويسري فعل ذلك كي لا يستطيع الفيفا الاستدلال اليه والزامه بدفع نصيبه من غرامة الحضري
    * امس استدلت  المحكمة الفيدرالية على نادي سيون ورفضت طعنه بعد ان استدل هو عليها وسيصبح ملزماً بدفع نصيبه من الغرامة ونتفيذ الشق الآخر من القرار بحرمانه من التعاقدات الجديدة لفترتي انتقال متعاقبتين
    * اما الحضري فلن يتوقف عن اللعب ولا ثانية واحدة بعد انتهاء فترة الايقاف منتصف فبراير المقبل كما ذكرنا سابقاً وعلى المتضرر اللجوء الى القضاء
    * وسيكون في مقدور النادي الأهلي رفع دعوى قضائية ضده ونادي سيون سعياً الى تحصي مبلغ الغرامة، وإذا كسبها سيكون بمقدوره الحجز على سيارة الحضري وشقته ومزرعته فى كفر البطيخ لكنه لن يستطيع حرمانه من اللعب للمريخ
    * انتهت السالفة شوفو غيرها

أرقص يا حضري

    * التساؤل عن  هوية الجهة التي ستدفع الغرامة غير مبرر اصلاً
    * قرار محكمة التحكيم واضح وقد اشار الى الزام سيون والحضري بدفعها
    * وتفكف العقد الموقع بين سيون والحضري بتوضيح نصيب كل طرف من الغرامة
    * دعكم من الحضري واخطرونا بهوية الجهة التي ستسدد للهلال ما دفعه للاعبه الهارب سادومبا
    * استنفذوا كل الاعذار
    * مرة الطيران ومرة الحجز ومرة ضياع الجواز ومرة تعطل المكنة
    * امس قرأنا اخباراً اضافية تتحدث عن نية الهلال تقديم شكوى ضد سادومبا إلى الفيفا
    *  مش كان من الأول احسن ؟
    * تابعنا تحضيرات المريخ عن كثب فى القاهرة ولم نلحظ وجود اي حساسيات بين عادل ابوجريشة والبدري
    * وظل الانسجام سيد الموفق بين الطرفين
    * كل الأمور تسير بسلاسة تامة ولا يوجد اي منغصات
    * جدول التدريبات معلن للاعبين منذ وصولهم الى مدينة 6 اكتوبر
    * والترتيبات الادارية متفق عليها قبل وصول البعثة الى القاهرة
    * فجعنا بنبأ وفاة عاشق المريخ عاطف عبد الوهاب الذي ودع الفانية مبكياً على شبابه
    * كان عاشقاً للأحمر ولا يفارق استاد المريخ وناديه إلا للنوم
    * ظل يتفانى فى خدمه ضيوف  النادي ويوزع لهم المرطبات والشاي والقهوة فى المقصورة بمنتهى التواضع
    * جمعتنا به صداقة طويلة وتأخينا فى الله و المريخ لذا فاضت الدموع من المآقي عندما بلغنا نبأ رحيله المؤلم
    * سنظل نذكر عاطف بالخير دوماً ونبتهل للمولى عز وجل ان ينزله منزل صدق عند مليك مقتدر
    * إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون
    * ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
    *  
    * ليسمح لى الزميل عبد المجيد عبد الرازق فى أن اختلف معه فيما سطره حول رفض اطلاق سراح دوليي القمة لأنديتهم
    * هذه الخطوة ستفيد المنتخب ولن تضره مطلقاً حال إقرارها
    * لكن الإصرار على الزج باللاعبين فى اتون مباريات ودية من دون إخضاعهم لإعداد كافي فى بداية الموسم سيلحق بالمنتخب أضرارا فادحة وسيجعل نجومه عرضة للإصابات
    * ومع ذلك نحترم رؤية مازدا وسندعمه مهما فعل ونتمنى لصقور الجديان كل الخير
    * آخر خبر حتي فى معدات بوما برضو وصيف



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

رحم الله عاطف عبد الوهابعلي قول سلك ظهرت براءة الحضريسادومبا مشي الاهلي الليبي ومش جاي ومش حيدفعلانو قروشو الطالبة ليهم اكتر من الحيطلبوهو هم وتحكم بيهو المحكمةما تنسي وصيف في بداية المعسكر ومكانو تلاتة مواسم علي التوالي
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسف ايهاب 
طلعتو برة البوست عشان اتقري بس


قمة بالقاهرة!

 * فكرة لقاء فريقي القمة حبياً بدون اللاعبين الدوليين من خلال معسكر القاهرة تعتبر فكرة جميلة وايجابية..

*  لكن بسبب الحساسيات المعروفة وبوجود الإعلام المدمر الذي يستغل النتائج شر  استغلال للتحطيم والتدمير لن تدخل فكرة لقاء القمة السودانية في معسكر  القاهرة حيز التنفيذ! 

*  اذا اقيمت مباراة القمة في القاهرة بدون الدوليين نتوقع أن تضم تشكيلة  المريخ الحضري في حراسة المرمى.. طارق مختار وباسكال في وسط الدفاع..  الزومة طرف أيسر.. نجم الدين طرف أيمن.. سعيد مصطفى وحمد عباس في المحور..  ساكواها والدافي وسط متقدم.. كلتشي ومحمد مقدم في الهجوم، وفي الاحتياطي  باولو بيتر وعاصم عابدين والعجب وهنو إضافة للاعبي الشباب. 

*  أما تشكيلة الهلال يتوقع ان تضم جمعه جينارو في حراسة المرمى.. ديمبا  واتير توماس في وسط الدفاع.. بويا طرف أيسر.. التاج طرف أيمن.. حمودة  وأسامة التعاون محور.. النعيم ويوسف محمد وسط متقدم.. فيليكس وعبده جابر في  الهجوم، وفي الإحتياطي الدعيع وسامي عبد الله وصدام إضافة للاعبي الشباب.

*  حاولت ان أعرف رأي المريخاب في قيام المباراة بالتشكيلتين أعلاه فوجدت  ترحيباً وحماساً لإقامة المباراة.. وعندما حاولت جس نبض بعض الهلالاب لمست  تحفظاً حيث اكتفوا بالقول إن مثل هذه المباريات يستحيل أن تقام!!

*  طالما ان المريخاب متحسمون للقاء الهلال حبياً في القاهرة بدون الدوليين  فلتتواصل جهود بعثة المريخ الادارية والفنية مع البعثة الإدارية والفنية  للهلال لإقامة المباراة بعيداً عن الحساسيات.

*  فوائد هذه المباراة للفريقين بلاشك ستكون كبيرة حيث ستكون التجربة قوية  لكل فريق وتحمل طابع اللعب التنافسي وستكشف الكثير للجهازين الفنيين لفريقي  القمة.

*  وحتى إذا اقيمت المباراة في ملعب مسور وبتذاكر بلا شك ستحقق عائداً جيداً  للبعثتين لتواجد أعداد كبيرة من الجالية السودانية بالقاهرة.. 

*  المطلوب من الإعلام المتعصب دعم هذه الفكرة من أجل الفائدة الفنية لفريقي  القمة مع الوعد بالتناول الهادئ للنتيجة وإلا فلتقام المباراة مقفولة  تماماً بدون جمهور وإعلام!

*  اذا كان هناك تخوف من الحساسيات فليشارك اثنان من لاعبي المريخ مع الهلال  مقابل اثنين من الهلال مع المريخ فمثلاً يمكن ان يشارك كليتشي ومحمد مقدم  مع الهلال وفيليكس وعبده جابر مع المريخ!!

*  ربما يتميز المريخ على الهلال نسبياً بأفضلية اللاعبين خارج كلية المنتخب  ولكن الهلال يتميز بثبات جهازه الفني ومعرفته بكل صغيرة وكبيرة عن فريقه  ولاعبيه وبلاعبي المريخ.. بعكس مدرب المريخ الذي لم يقف على مستويات لاعبي  المريخ حتى اليوم.. ولا يعرف شيئاً عن الهلال!!



زمن إضافي

*  امتعض المريخاب وتبسم الهلالاب بعد إفادة مدرب المريخ حسام البدري بأن  المهاجم كليتشي (لسه بدري عليه) ويحتاج للمزيد من الإعداد وتمارين  اللياقة.. مما ولد الشكوك بأنه لازال متأثراً بالإصابة والعملية الجراحية  في الركبة.

*  يبدو أن البدري أخذ رأيه عن جاهزية كليتشي من مظهره داخل الملعب لأنه لا  يعدو بسرعة علماً إن هذه هي طبيعة كليتشي منذ أن كان يلعب للهلال! فهو  أصلاً لا يعدو بسرعة ولا يتحرك في كل الإتجاهات ولكنه من مواليد منطقة  الجزاء حيث نجده دائماً متربصاً وما أن تصله الكرة يتصرف بسرعة أو يموه  ويسدد بقوة وتركيز نحو المرمى.

*  أرى ان يتم تجهيز مباريات قديمة للمريخ شارك فيها كليتشي ليشاهدها البدري  كي يعرف مظهر كليتشي داخل الملعب ومدى حساسيته في هز الشباك على الرغم من  أنه ليس لاعب انطلاقات وجري مثل بكري المدينة!!

*  حرمان الدوليين من المشاركة مع المريخ في الإعداد لخبط حسابات حسام البدري  الذي كان يود تدريب الفريق الأساسي على طريقة اللعب الجديدة والجوانب  الخططية لاسيماً ان المواجهة الافريقية الأولى للمريخ ستعقب بطولة الأمم  للمحليين بأسبوعين فقط!

* لهذا قلنا ينبغي أن يواصل المريخ اللعب بالطريقة التي اعتادها الفريق 4/4/2 على أن يشرف فاروق جبرة على اختيار التشكيلة وبدائلها.

*  وعقب المواجهة الأفريقية الأولى اذا وجد الجهاز الفني الزمن يمكنه تلقين  الفريق على طريقة اللعب الجديدة وتجريبها عبر المباريات الإعدادية القوية  مع أندية الدرجة الممتازة.

* ابعاد حسن جزيرة عن قائمة المنتخب الوطني وإبقائه بالقاهرة للعلاج خبر مزعج للمريخ! 

*  لا ندري أين أصيب حسن جزيرة حيث لم يشارك مع المنتخب في أي مباراة فأما أن  يكون قد تعرض للإصابة في تدريبات المنتخب أو كان مصاباً قبل الانخراط في  معسكر المنتخب وقبل إنضمامه للمريخ!

*  على المريخ أن يهتم بعلاج وتأهيل حسن جزيرة لأن إدارة المنتخب لن تفعل  شيئاً في هذا الجانب، فأي لاعب دولي يتعرض للإصابة يبعدونه عن كلية المنتخب  ويعيدونه لناديه ليتكفل بعلاجه!!

*  والمطلوب أيضاً أن يهتم المريخ بالإصابة التي يشكو منها نجم الفريق  والمنتخب راجي عبد العاطي ومعرفة أثرها حتى لا تتفاقم وهو يشارك في  التدريبات العنيفة مع المنتخب الوطني.

*  المطلوب تسفير راجي للإمارات وعرضه على الاختصاصي الأمريكي وليم للتأكد من  عدم خطورة اللعب مع هذه الإصابة التي يعاني منها اللاعب وذلك قبل الزج به  في التدريبات والمباريات فكم من مرة وجه كبار الاختصاصيين اللوم على  الأجهزة الفنية في السودان لأنهم يشركون لاعبين مصابين في المباريات  فتتفاقم إصاباتهم وتطول فترات علاجهم. 

*  نصحنا المريخ بتجهيز الملعب الرديف بالنجيل الإصطناعي ولكنهم أصروا على  النجيل الطبيعي والري بالماء مما أدى لاشكال مع مواطني امتداد بيت المال  بسبب ضعف إمداد المياه في المنطقة. 

*  منذ ان كانت منطقة امتداد بيت المال خلاء بور كان أشبال المريخ يتدربون في  ساحة الملعب الرديف الحالي، ونجح المريخ في المحافظة على هذه الساحة بعد  أن هجم العمران الاسكاني على المنطقة فلولا المريخ لما وجد سكان تعويضات  بيت المال هذه الساحة. 

*  وحتي أراضي تعويضات بيت المال كلها كان قد أهداها الزعيم إسماعيل الازهري  لنادي المريخ ليقيم فيها مدينته الرياضية، ولكن إدارات المريخ أهملت تسجيل  هذه الأراضي، واكتفى الأشبال بالساحة التي كانوا يتدربون فيها منذ افتتاح  الاستاذ عام 1964 والتي نجح المريخ في تسجيلها. 

*  قلعة المريخ هي منارة حي تعويضات بيت المال وعلى سكان المنطقة الافتخار  بذلك لا أن يعملوا على محاربة المريخ ومحاولة انتزاع الملعب الرديف منه  بحجة عدم التزام مجلس المريخ لتنفيذ بعض مطالبهم.

*  مع هذا كله نأمل ان يسعى مجلس المريخ لتطوير حي تعويضات بيت المال بإقامة  ملعب آخر بالنجيل الاصطناعي ليكون ملعباً للحي بجانب فريق الناشئين  بالمريخ. 

*  رحم الله الشاب عاطف عبد الوهاب (قهوة) مسئول المعدات السابق في المريخ  الذي ارتبط بالمريخ وكان أحد معالمه البشرية، ورحل مسكيناً فقيراً بعد أن  هد مرض السكر جسده النحيل ولم يكن يجد حتى حق العلاج.. اللهم اغفر له وارحمه رحمة واسعة.. ولأسرته الصبر وحسن العزاء.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
*

----------


## fanan

*



انتهت سالفة غرامة الحضري

*  رفضت المحكمة الفيدرالية  السويسرية الاستئناف الذي قدمه نادي سيون والحارس  عصام الحضري سعياً إلى  رفع العقوبة الموقعة على الطرفين بواسطة محكمة  التحكيم الرياضية، وألزمت  المحكمة النادي واللاعب بدفع الغرامة للنادي  الأهلي المصري متضامنين!

*   القرار ملزم للطرفين، وهنا ستظهر حوبة العقد الموقع بين سيون والحضري،   والذي ينص على أن يدفع اللاعب مبلغ مائة ألف دولار من مبلغ الغرامة على أن   يتكفل النادي السويسري بسداد الباقي!

*  وإقدام نادي سيون  على استئناف الحكم أصالةً عن نفسه ونيابةً عن الحضري  يؤكد أن الغرامة  موقعة على الطرفين، وليس على الحضري وحده، وقد ورد ذلك  بوضوح في قرار  محكمة التحكيم الرياضية.

*  وبعد صدور قرار المحكمة  الفيدرالية السويسرية نقول للمشغولين بأمر غرامة  الحضري (انتهت السالفة)  التي كنتم تشغلون بها أنفسكم، لأن نادي سيون أصبح  ملزماً بدفع نصيبه من  الغرامة كاملاً، بينما لن يدفع الحضري سوى مائة ألف  دولار (حسب عقده مع  النادي)، وتم الاتفاق على خصمها من مقدم عقده مع  المريخ!

*   ولأن الغالي ثمنه فيه فسيسر المريخ أن يسدد المبلغ المذكور بالإنابة عن   حارس إفريقيا الأول حتى ولو لم يخصمه منه، لأن الحضري لم يتشدد في مطالبه   المادية مع المريخ، وتعامل معه بطريقة راقية.

*  عليه نوجه  من ظلوا يتساءلون عن هوية الجهة التي ستسدد غرامة الحضري  للإطلاع على حكم  المحكمة السويسرية ليعرفوا أن سيون طرف أصيل في القضية،  وأنه ملزم بدفع  الغرامة بالتضامن مع الحضري، وأن محامي النادي هو الذي قدم  الاستئناف.

* علماً أن مسئولي سيون كانوا يعلمون جيداً أن إقدامهم على التعاقد مع الحضري من دون موافقة الأهلي المصري ستكون له عواقب!

*   والحديث نفسه ينطبق على الحضري، لذا اتفق الطرفان مسبقاً على كيفية سداد   الغرامة حال إقرارها، وضمنا كيفية الإيفاء بها في العقد الموقع بين   الطرفين!

* ومبلغ الغرامة يغطي الأضرار التي وقعت على النادي الأهلي جراء إقدام حارسه على انتهاك عقده بدون سبب رياضي عادل!

* ويساوي تقريباً المبلغ الذي كان سيون سيدفعه للأهلي حال رغبته في شراء اللاعب بصفقة انتقال سلسة!

* وكما هو معلوم فإن قيمة الغرامة تبلغ 796 ألف وخمسمائة دولار أمريكي، سيتحمل الحضري منها مائة ألف دولار.

*   وليس هناك أي مادة في لائحة الانتقالات الدولية تمنح الأهلي المصري الحق   في المطالبة بإيقاف اللاعب إلى حين التكفل بسداد الغرامة كما صرح المستشار   القانوني للنادي قبل فترة!

*  وليست هناك أي مادة في  اللائحة المذكورة تمكن الفيفا من إيقاف اللاعب الذي  ينتهك عقده مع ناديه  أكثر من أربعة أشهر، إلا في حالات الانتهاك الصارخ  للعقد، وحينها ترتفع  فترة الإيقاف إلى ستة أشهر.

*  وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن الحضري  لاعب يكسب عيشه ويعول نفسه وأسرته من كرة  القدم، وليس هناك أي قانون في  الأرض يجوز منعه من العمل أكثر من الفترة  المذكورة في اللائحة الدولية.

*   وقد احتاطت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية لاحتمال تلكؤ سيون والحضري في السداد،   وفرضت عليهما ما يمكن تسميته (ضريبة تأخير) بما نسبته خمسة في المائة من   قيمة المبلغ الكلي عن كل شهر يمضي من دون الالتزام بدفع الغرامة!

 * وللعقوبة شق آخر يتعلق بحرمان نادي سيون من قيد أي لاعب جديد لفترتي انتقالات بسبب تحريضه للحضري على فسخ عقده مع الأهلي!

*   يحوي قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية رداً شافياً على مستشار النادي   الأهلي الذي زعم أن الحضري ملزم بدفع الغرامة منفرداً لأن نادي سيون (اختفى   عن الوجود) بعد أن اشترته شركة سبورت وغيرت اسمه!

*  وعلى  دربه سار الإعلامي المصري محمد شبانة الذي زعم أن سيون غير اسمه كي  يتهرب  من دفع الغرامة للأهلي، مدعياً أن النادي السويسري فعل ذلك كي لا  يستطيع  الفيفا الاستدلال إليه وإلزامه بدفع نصيبه من غرامة الحضري!

*   أمس استدلت المحكمة السويسرية على نادي سيون، ورفضت طعنه بعد أن استدل هو   عليها، وسيصبح النادي ملزماً بدفع نصيبه من الغرامة، وتنفيذ الشق الآخر  من  القرار، ويتعلق بحرمانه من قيد أي لاعب جديد خلال فترتين متعاقبتين   للانتقال!

*  أما الحضري فلن يتوقف عن اللعب ولا ثانية واحدة  بعد انتهاء فترة عقوبته في  منتصف فبراير المقبل، وكما ذكرنا سابقاً (على  المتضرر اللجوء إلى القضاء)!

*  وسيكون بمقدور النادي الأهلي  رفع دعوى قضائية مدنية ضد الحضري ونادي سيون  سعياً إلى تحصيل مبلغ  الغرامة، وإذا كسبها سيكون بمقدوره الحجر على شقة  الحضري وسياراته ومزرعته  في كفر البطيخ لاستيفاء نصيبه من الغرامة، لكنه لن  يستطيع منعه من اللعب  للمريخ!

*  وسيكون باستطاعة الأهلي السعي للحجر على أحذية  لاعبي سيون وشنكاراتهم  ومقاعد النادي ودكة البدلاء كمان، أما إيقاف امن  اللعب للمريخ فدونه لحس  الكوع!

* انتهت السالفة، شوفوا غيرها!

* أرقص.. يا حضري!


آخر الحقائق

* التساؤل عن هوية الجهة التي ستدفع غرامة الحضري غير مبرر أصلاً!

* قرار محكمة التحكيم الرياضية واضح، وقد أشار إلى إلزام سيون والحضري بدفع الغرامة تضامناً.

* وتكفل العقد الموقع بين النادي واللاعب بتوضيح نصيب كل طرف من الغرامة.

 شرح المفهوم غلبة!

* دعكم من الحضري وأخطرونا بهوية الجهة التي ستسدد للهلال ما دفعه للاعبه الهارب سادومبا!

* استنفذوا كل الأعذار!

* مرة الطيران ومرة الحجز ومرة ضياع الجواز ومرة تعطل ماكينة الجوازات الزيمبابوية!

* أمس قرأنا أخباراً تتحدث عن نيلة الهلال تقديم شكوى ضد سادومبا إلى الفيفا!

* مش كان من الأول أحسن؟

* تابعنا تحضيرات المريخ في القاهرة عن كثب.. ولم ألحظ وجود أي حساسية بين عادل أبوجريشة والبدري!

* وظل الانسجام سيد الموقف بين الطرفين.

* كل الأمور تسير بسلالة تامة ولا توجد أي منغصات.

* جدول التدريبات معلن للاعبين منذ وصولهم إلى ستة أكتوبر.

* والترتيبات الإدارية متفق عليها قبل وصول الفريق إلى القاهرة.

* فجعنا بنبأ وفاة عاشق المريخ عاطف عبد الوهاب الذي ودع الفانية مبكياً على شبابه.

* كان عاطف عاشقاً للأحمر ولا يفارق إستاد المريخ وناديه إلا للنوم.

* ظل رحمة الله عليه يتفانى في خدمة ضيوف النادي، ويوزع لهم المرطبات والشاي والقهوة في المقصورة بمنتهى التواضع.

* جمعتنا به صداقة طويلة، وتآخينا في الله والمريخ، لذا فاضت الدموع من المآقي عندما بلغنا نبأ رحيله المؤلم.

*   سنظل نذكر عاطف بالخير دوماً ونبتهل للمولى عز وجل أن ينزله منزل صدقٍ  عند  مليكٍ مقتدر، وأن يكلأه برحمته ويدخله فسيح جناته مع النبيين  والصديقين  والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا.

* إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

* ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.

* ليسمح لي الزميل عبد المجيد عبد الرازق في أن اختلف معه في ما سطره حول رفض إطلاق سراح دوليي القمة لأنديتهم.

* هذه الخطوة ستفيد المنتخب ولن تضره مطلقاً حال إقرارها.

 *   لكن الإصرار على الزج باللاعبين في أتون مباريات ودية من دون إخضاعهم   لإعداد كاف في بداية الموسم سيلحق بالمنتخب ضرراً فادحاً، وسيجعل نجومه   عرضةً للإصابات.

* ومع ذلك نحترم رؤية مازدا وسندعمه مهما فعل.

* ونتمنى لصقور الجديان كل الخير.

* آخر خبر: حتى في معدات بوما.. برضو وصيف!
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 برضو عشان اتقري يا ايهاب - عذرا
 [justify][/justify]
[OVERLINE]
 انسَ الدوليين يا بدري
[/OVERLINE]
ما  زال الزملاء في ما يسمى بإعلام الهلال والمريخ يتعاملون مع المنتخب بعين  الانتماء للنادي وليس الانتماء للوطن كما كان هو حال الإعلام الرياضي في  زمن مضى كانت فيه الملاعب تمتلئ عن آخرها في تمارين المنتخب ومبارياته  وترتفع أعلام السودان على المدرجات والسيارات وكل المباني.

مؤسف  ما نطالعه هذه الأيام من كتابات ضد المنتخب وضد مديره الفني محمد عبد الله  مازدا ومطالبة بانضمام لاعبي الهلال والمريخ لمعسكر الناديين وفض معسكر  المنتخب الذي تبقت له أيام قلائل من مشاركته في بطولة تقام بأرضنا وهو  يواصل إعداده بعد أن أدى ثلاث مباريات في بطولة حوض النيل أوضحت أن الفريق  يتطور من مباراة لأخرى وأمامه برنامج يجب تنفيذه سيساهم في الوصول الى  المستوى المطلوب.

مؤسف  أن يشكك الزملاء في تمارين المنتخب لدرجة أن كتب أحدهم لا أريد ذكر اسمه  أن لاعبي المريخ في المنتخب شكوا من ضعف تمارين المنتخب وأنهم لم يستفيدوا  منها، والغريب أن هذا الزميل موجود في السودان وليس في القاهرة ولا أظن أنه  يملك وسيلة اتصال بهؤلاء اللاعبين علماً أن المدرب مازدا ومدرب اللياقة  الدكتور عوض يس مؤهلان أكثر من مدربي الهلال والمريخ كل في مجاله والفرق  فقط أنهما سودانيان.

ومؤسف  أن يطالب مدرب المريخ حسام البدري بلاعبي الفريق وهو يعلم جيداً كما تربى  في مصر أن المنتخب أولى وعندما كان مدرباً للأهلي أو مساعداً للمدرب لم  يطالب حسن شحاتة بلاعبي الأهلي ولو قال ذلك في مصر لأبعد من تدريب الأهلي  لأن الصحافة هناك غير والعقلية غير والانتماء للوطن غير.. لكنه السودان  الهامل، الكل يفعل ما يشاء، ولو كان الدكتور شداد موجوداً على رئاسة  الاتحاد لألحقه بمواطنه مصطفى يونس الذي حاول منع لاعبي الهلال من الانضمام  للمعسكر فأبعده نهائياً من العمل بالسودان.

مشاركة  لاعبي الهلال والمريخ في بطولة حوض النيل والتجارب المرتقبة أمام زامبيا  وإثيوبيا ثم بطولة المحليين هي أفضل إعداد لهما وأفضل من أية تجارب مع  فريقيهما لأن هناك فرق كبير بين اللعب التنافسي والإعدادي كما قلت أمس.

ولهذا  أقول للكابتن حسام البدري المدير الفني لفريق المريخ انسَ نجوم الفريق  الدوليين وتابعهم مع المنتخب وركز على البقية خاصة أن البديل موجود وفي كل  الخطوط وتملك عناصر يمكن أن تؤدي بها أي مباراة ومع أي فريق وفي كل الخطوط.

المنتخب  أيها الزملاء هو الوطن وعلينا أن نهيئ له الأجواء ويكفي ما دفعه من ثمن  غالٍ بسبب كتاباتكم التي تسببت في بعثرة أوراق المنتخب بعد أن أوصلتم  الجمهور للخروج عن الأخلاق الرياضية في قمتي الدوري والكأس.

زامبيا أفضل تجربة للصقور

كنا  قد طالبنا ببقاء المنتخب في القاهرة لأداء تجارب مع منتخبات أو البحث عن  تجارب خارج مصر وقد سعدنا الآن بتوصل الاتحاد لاتفاق مع الاتحاد الزامبي  ليؤدي منتخبنا مباراتين أمام منتخب زامبيا وهي بلا شك أفضل تجربتين قياساً  بمستوى المنتخب الزامبي الذي يستعد هو الآخر لبطولة المحليين وهو منتخب  أقوى من المنتخبات التي واجهتنا في بطولة حوض النيل.

كما  أن خوض تجربة مع منتخب إثيوبيا تعد أيضاً تجربة مفيدة ليس من الناحية  الفنية فقط ولكن من الناحية البدنية بسبب ارتفاع أديس أبابا عن سطح الأرض  حيث يقل الأوكسجين ومن ناحية علمية فإن أداء التمارين في مناطق عالية يساوي  أكثر من عشرة تمارين على سطح الأرض العادية ويرفع من المستوى البدني وهذا  هو سبب إصرار مازدا على إقامة المعسكرات بأسمرا.

أتمنى أن ينفذ البرنامج وأن لا نصطدم كالعادة بعدم التزام وزارة الشباب والرياضية بتوفير المال اللازم لسفر البعثة.

أين أنتم يا صحاف ؟؟

أخاف  على بطولة المحليين من الفشل الجماهيري وأخاف على منتخب بلادي من عزوف  الجمهور عن مبارياته وقد تبنيت من قبل فكرة إنشاء رابطة مشجعي المنتخب  عندما كنا نشارك في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2008 بغانا وقد استجاب مشجعو الهلال  والمريخ للفكرة وقدموا أنفسهم بقيادة ابن الهلال القومي فضل الله الصحاف  وابن المريخ خالد ليمونة ونجحت التجربة ووجد المنتخب دعماً معنوياً ساهم في  صعوده الى النهائيات.

ولكن  للأسف ماتت التجربة ولم يبق الا الصحاف، فهو الوحيد الذي ظل مرتبطاً  بالمنتخب، وأتمنى أن تحيا الفكرة ويلبي الجمهور النداء ولنستفد من تجربة  مشجعي اليمن في دورة الخليج الأخيرة ومن جمهور بطولة أمم آسيا المقامة  حالياً بقطر.

أتمنى أن ترتفع أعلام السودان في السيارات والمنازل وأن نشاهد كل الجمهور حاملاً أعلام الوطن ومزين خدوده بعلم الوطن.

حروف خاصة

بالغت يا صديقي بدر الدين الفاتح
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اخي فنان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
العمود موجود في بوست الاخبار والاهمدة .. تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*

انسَ الدوليين يا بدري

ما  زال الزملاء  في ما يسمى بإعلام الهلال والمريخ يتعاملون مع المنتخب بعين  الانتماء  للنادي وليس الانتماء للوطن كما كان هو حال الإعلام الرياضي في  زمن مضى  كانت فيه الملاعب تمتلئ عن آخرها في تمارين المنتخب ومبارياته  وترتفع  أعلام السودان على المدرجات والسيارات وكل المباني.

مؤسف  ما  نطالعه هذه الأيام من كتابات ضد المنتخب وضد مديره الفني محمد عبد الله   مازدا ومطالبة بانضمام لاعبي الهلال والمريخ لمعسكر الناديين وفض معسكر   المنتخب الذي تبقت له أيام قلائل من مشاركته في بطولة تقام بأرضنا وهو   يواصل إعداده بعد أن أدى ثلاث مباريات في بطولة حوض النيل أوضحت أن الفريق   يتطور من مباراة لأخرى وأمامه برنامج يجب تنفيذه سيساهم في الوصول الى   المستوى المطلوب.

مؤسف  أن يشكك الزملاء في تمارين المنتخب  لدرجة أن كتب أحدهم لا أريد ذكر اسمه  أن لاعبي المريخ في المنتخب شكوا من  ضعف تمارين المنتخب وأنهم لم يستفيدوا  منها، والغريب أن هذا الزميل موجود  في السودان وليس في القاهرة ولا أظن أنه  يملك وسيلة اتصال بهؤلاء اللاعبين  علماً أن المدرب مازدا ومدرب اللياقة  الدكتور عوض يس مؤهلان أكثر من  مدربي الهلال والمريخ كل في مجاله والفرق  فقط أنهما سودانيان.

ومؤسف   أن يطالب مدرب المريخ حسام البدري بلاعبي الفريق وهو يعلم جيداً كما تربى   في مصر أن المنتخب أولى وعندما كان مدرباً للأهلي أو مساعداً للمدرب لم   يطالب حسن شحاتة بلاعبي الأهلي ولو قال ذلك في مصر لأبعد من تدريب الأهلي   لأن الصحافة هناك غير والعقلية غير والانتماء للوطن غير.. لكنه السودان   الهامل، الكل يفعل ما يشاء، ولو كان الدكتور شداد موجوداً على رئاسة   الاتحاد لألحقه بمواطنه مصطفى يونس الذي حاول منع لاعبي الهلال من الانضمام   للمعسكر فأبعده نهائياً من العمل بالسودان.

مشاركة  لاعبي  الهلال والمريخ في بطولة حوض النيل والتجارب المرتقبة أمام زامبيا   وإثيوبيا ثم بطولة المحليين هي أفضل إعداد لهما وأفضل من أية تجارب مع   فريقيهما لأن هناك فرق كبير بين اللعب التنافسي والإعدادي كما قلت أمس.

ولهذا   أقول للكابتن حسام البدري المدير الفني لفريق المريخ انسَ نجوم الفريق   الدوليين وتابعهم مع المنتخب وركز على البقية خاصة أن البديل موجود وفي كل   الخطوط وتملك عناصر يمكن أن تؤدي بها أي مباراة ومع أي فريق وفي كل  الخطوط.

المنتخب  أيها الزملاء هو الوطن وعلينا أن نهيئ له  الأجواء ويكفي ما دفعه من ثمن  غالٍ بسبب كتاباتكم التي تسببت في بعثرة  أوراق المنتخب بعد أن أوصلتم  الجمهور للخروج عن الأخلاق الرياضية في قمتي  الدوري والكأس.

زامبيا أفضل تجربة للصقور

كنا   قد طالبنا ببقاء المنتخب في القاهرة لأداء تجارب مع منتخبات أو البحث عن   تجارب خارج مصر وقد سعدنا الآن بتوصل الاتحاد لاتفاق مع الاتحاد الزامبي   ليؤدي منتخبنا مباراتين أمام منتخب زامبيا وهي بلا شك أفضل تجربتين قياساً   بمستوى المنتخب الزامبي الذي يستعد هو الآخر لبطولة المحليين وهو منتخب   أقوى من المنتخبات التي واجهتنا في بطولة حوض النيل.

كما  أن  خوض تجربة مع منتخب إثيوبيا تعد أيضاً تجربة مفيدة ليس من الناحية  الفنية  فقط ولكن من الناحية البدنية بسبب ارتفاع أديس أبابا عن سطح الأرض  حيث  يقل الأوكسجين ومن ناحية علمية فإن أداء التمارين في مناطق عالية يساوي   أكثر من عشرة تمارين على سطح الأرض العادية ويرفع من المستوى البدني وهذا   هو سبب إصرار مازدا على إقامة المعسكرات بأسمرا.

أتمنى أن ينفذ البرنامج وأن لا نصطدم كالعادة بعدم التزام وزارة الشباب والرياضية بتوفير المال اللازم لسفر البعثة.

أين أنتم يا صحاف ؟؟

أخاف   على بطولة المحليين من الفشل الجماهيري وأخاف على منتخب بلادي من عزوف   الجمهور عن مبارياته وقد تبنيت من قبل فكرة إنشاء رابطة مشجعي المنتخب   عندما كنا نشارك في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا 2008 بغانا وقد استجاب مشجعو الهلال   والمريخ للفكرة وقدموا أنفسهم بقيادة ابن الهلال القومي فضل الله الصحاف   وابن المريخ خالد ليمونة ونجحت التجربة ووجد المنتخب دعماً معنوياً ساهم  في  صعوده الى النهائيات.

ولكن  للأسف ماتت التجربة ولم يبق  الا الصحاف، فهو الوحيد الذي ظل مرتبطاً  بالمنتخب، وأتمنى أن تحيا الفكرة  ويلبي الجمهور النداء ولنستفد من تجربة  مشجعي اليمن في دورة الخليج  الأخيرة ومن جمهور بطولة أمم آسيا المقامة  حالياً بقطر.

أتمنى أن ترتفع أعلام السودان في السيارات والمنازل وأن نشاهد كل الجمهور حاملاً أعلام الوطن ومزين خدوده بعلم الوطن.


حروف خاصة


بالغت يا صديقي بدر الدين الفاتح
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا للرائع خالد عيساوي...
تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*[frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 اسف ايهاب 
 طلعتو برة البوست عشان اتقري بس[/frame]

واصل ياحبيب من غير فواصل
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا فنان

معليش ، قصدت خير

تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا ملك علي تنقية واستخلاص المواضيع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

تسلم يا فنان

معليش ، قصدت خير

تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وانا قصدت تنبيه بس 
خخخخخخ تسلم يا فنان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

[frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 اسف ايهاب 
 طلعتو برة البوست عشان اتقري بس[/frame]

واصل ياحبيب من غير فواصل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تسلم علي التشجيع
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

تسلم يا ملك علي تنقية واستخلاص المواضيع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يخليك لينا
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*شكرا الاخ خالدعيساوي هذا اهم عمود فى صحيفة الصدى الرجاء العمل على تنزيله يوميا وشكرا مجددا
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*لك التحيه اخى ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*ألف شكر إيهاب .
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يديك الف عافيه يافنان
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تسلم ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم الحبيب خالد ومشكور على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم يافنان
وواصل فى التميز
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*لكم الشكر الجزيل ياشباب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*رئيس النادى يتوصل لحل ودى مع سكان تعويضات بيت المال بخصوص الملعب الرديف
*

----------

